# Brockport/Batavia NY



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Any farmers out there looking to keep one or two of their tractors busy during the winter months? I'd rather help some local guys out rather than rent another loader. I'll set it up where i can guarantee x-amount of hour per event when called upon. You supply the operator, i'll supply the pusher. You need to have installed hydraulic lift arms in the front, if you look at pictures of my tractor, you can see the set up we use personally, if you need ideas about hook ups to the pusher. Let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

still looking to team up with some farmers that may have a tractor or loader available for winter months.


----------

